# Orion & I in Matching TRUE Gear!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright so the lady that made Orions' leather collar (Ingrid H. from TRUE Collars, link in my siggy) made a matching leather cuff for myself, I LOVE it as I love the boys' collars, but I like leather cuffs, I have a black one, but this one ROCKS, it matches my white boy, and it's blue, one of my fave colors.  So here are a few pics 









































He's starting to get bored, lol - 

















Good thing we were done. Just wanted to share


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Twinkies!!!!!!!!!!!! lol yall look great


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

big pimmmmmmmmmmmmmmpin


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

orion! nismo says hi


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe! your both so cute!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Collar looks nice!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome they look good


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks all, I was stoked to get it and I really like cuffs anywayz, so it goes with like 90% of my clothes, lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OoOoOo Tye I want one!! loll I like that matching set there, I just might have to be a copy catter ...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

thats cute!!! i don't do leather cuffs, i do plastic bangals... something tells me that won't work well with my pups  hahaha ya'll look super cute all matchin tho!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That's the first time I've seen Orions collar.Lookin good!And I really love the matching cuff!You'll have to give me the info to get some for me and my girls!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that is just the cutest!  nice job!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I love your collar matching cuff!! I want one!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he matches his mommy that is sooo cute!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg cute, I love collars with stars on it.. China has only one that I could find, would love to get another one.. do they come in pink?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> OoOoOo Tye I want one!! loll I like that matching set there, I just might have to be a copy catter ...


lol you can copy cat, I would love it 



Patch-O-Pits said:


> Looking good!


Thanks POP 



beccaboo said:


> thats cute!!! i don't do leather cuffs, i do plastic bangals... something tells me that won't work well with my pups  hahaha ya'll look super cute all matchin tho!


lol I bet Ingrid could fix ya up, she is quite talented and everything is custom made to fit you specifically 



dixieland said:


> That's the first time I've seen Orions collar.Lookin good!And I really love the matching cuff!You'll have to give me the info to get some for me and my girls!


lol if you use the search thread there is a whole thread here about Orion & Phoenix new TRUE collars when they got them  If you click on the link in my siggy it'll take you to my board so you can get in touch with her, she onyl does custom orders, no website or anything 



meganc66 said:


> that is just the cutest!  nice job!!





Sydney said:


> I love your collar matching cuff!! I want one!!





aimee235 said:


> Aww he matches his mommy that is sooo cute!


Y'all are too funny, Sydney same as I told Dixie, look in my siggy and click that link


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> omg cute, I love collars with stars on it.. China has only one that I could find, would love to get another one.. do they come in pink?


Oh China would look fabulous in a pink leather collar from Ingrid, and just shoot her a PM on my forum and ask her


----------

